# 2005 C50 clear coat issues



## ddesmonts (Nov 17, 2004)

This post is also in Components, Wrenching as I am open to ANY Carbon framework resource and not just Colnago.

I am the sole owner of a 2005 Colnago C50 and have loved it since.
It has had a lot of use (a great thing in my eyes). A couple years ago I noticed the cable stop for the front shifter was wiggling. Still worked fine, but if you grabbed it you could "jiggle" it just a bit. A shop said it may have happened this way: The rivets were loose when built, but the clear coat kept it from jiggling. The clear coat has aged/broke down and the stop now wiggles.
There's been some peeling/cracking of clear coat near the brake cable stop just below the seat as well. Last year, I lightly sanded and used clear nail polish on the top tube brake cable stop and epoxy around the down tube shifter cable stop hoping to limit the damage. The wiggling cable stop is holding.
This year I noticed all around the fork crown, just below the lower bearing race, the clear coat also cracking. It seems it may be a bit more than just cosmetic. I will post pic(s) over the weekend. Also discoloration on the head tube near the HS cups.

Anyone have similar issues? Does Colnago's clear coat always break down over time?
I believe 7 years puts it out of warranty (2 years only for Colnagos, right?)?

I appreciate any advice. With the "legacy" Colnago has as a brand (and the price), I did not expect clear coat to age and basically start failing (it seems). Over all the bike still rides great.

What do you think I can/should do? Find a dealer and assess? How long will that take? I have heard of poor customer service stories with relation to Trialtir and Veltec. Is Colnago USA better now?
Perhaps a third party such as Calfee or Parlee (or others)look over and maybe refinish? I am in southwest CT.

Thanks Forumatti.
Pics to come.


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

My 95 C40 still looks fine as did my 05 C50 I sold last year and my 02 and 03 C40s (although all were just built last year). So, I suspect it's something with your bike, not all.

Yes, no warranty after all that time. I'd try Calfee if I were you. Send them pictures and I think they'll suggest what to do and the cost. We had a broken Look tt bike a few years ago that they did a great, extremely hard to find, repair job on.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a C-50 2006 PRO 02 color and yes under the headtube where the bottom race abuts it I have some discoloring of the carbon and clear. This spot gets alot of wear and dirt. not suprised. also the drop outs have peeled a little >I just sanded them and recleared using automotive clear in touch up tubes. Mercedez Benz makes a good one. I have crashed this frame twice without any damage to it, I made out not so good. I believe any other frame would have shattered.. Colnagos are built tough..No worries. just look inside a tube to see the effort to finish these perfectly.


----------



## vscolnago (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a 2005 c50. Ex race bike from Italy. I have crashed it twice. Once at over 25 mph.
No damage. Its tough. Wish I was as tough. As for clear coat, I have some scratches to fix as well.. Sand down with 400 , then 600 grade paper, then re spray with clear. Then rub down with 800 grade, and then polish. Its a old frame now. If you want paint perfection by a old c40. The paint on them is different. Non water based.


----------

